# Latest shortages



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I put up new clothes line trees for the wife. I went looking for 100 feet of new vinyl coated clothes line. The local hardware store only had 50 feet. Lowes had none and the lowes guy complained that they were running out of lots of stock. He said fasteners and nails were also very low stock. Then I tried tractor supply with no luck. Looks like America is in deep doo-doo. Shortages of common items are coming everywhere.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> I put up new clothes line trees for the wife. I went looking for 100 feet of new vinyl coated clothes line. The local hardware store only had 50 feet. Lowes had none and the lowes guy complained that they were running out of lots of stock. He said fasteners and nails were also very low stock. Then I tried tractor supply with no luck. Looks like America is in deep doo-doo. Shortages of common items are coming everywhere.


Most fasteners and nails come from Asia. Chicom slave labor. Don't know about rope/clothes line but it wouldn't surprise me that comes from Chicom too.

Great Job Congress over the past 30 years or so giving away all of our products to chicoms!


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Most fasteners and nails come from Asia. Chicom slave labor. Don't know about rope/clothes line but it wouldn't surprise me that comes from Chicom too.
> 
> Great Job Congress over the past 30 years or so giving away all of our products to chicoms!


Your absolutely right Sir! We need to bring the work back here to the Americas. Kick our enemy, the Chinese, out of the US and only allow US citizens to own US property.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Get used to shortages of common items. This is the Demonic Vision Of the New Red Amerika. Just look at Cuba and Venezuela. Rover and fluffy could become dinner. No one works. People paid to stay home. It will fail in a rather spectacular fashion. JMHO.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a good thing but I've noticed NO shortage of stupidity lately.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

gyro_cfi said:


> Your absolutely right Sir! We need to bring the work back here to the Americas. Kick our enemy, the Chinese, out of the US and only allow US citizens to own US property.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Amen Brother


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Most fasteners and nails come from Asia. Chicom slave labor. Don't know about rope/clothes line but it wouldn't surprise me that comes from Chicom too.
> 
> Great Job Congress over the past 30 years or so giving away all of our products to chicoms!


Sadly you are correct,

the left winged bastards here thought it would be better to overtax one company that employed around 2,500 people.

That company was United States Steel, American Steel and Wire Division, south works. Look it up see what was lost here.

They had a nail division there with a building a quarter of a mile long and about 400 yards wide, dedicated to just nails.

You could go on a tour of the place and come out with a 5 pound box sample of every nail type they made.

With the tax screwing, they closed the plant completely including the open hearth steel furnaces.

Today all the buildings are gone and in one location a bunch of section 8 cages were built to house the animals moving in.

From what I understood the nail plant was the largest in the world.

When I think of the all companies that are gone from here just because of ignorant politicians I get sick to my stomach.

Funny how when they are elected they become experts overnight in every field of endeavor.

As the state became more liberal, more of the companies disappeared in a proportional reaction.

Four of the world's largest machine tool manufacturers also withered and died in that decline.

The politicos were told of the situation and they turned their noses up at the warnings.

Now the big city I grew up in has three no go zones, before only one, the watermelon eater bro's.

There was another daylight running gun battle a few days ago between gangs in the center of the city.

Gun laws here are restrictive like California's.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Went to O'Rielly's auto parts to get some 1/4 in fuel hose, all they had was a 2 ft piece in blister pack.
Counter guy said they are just not getting things in now. They mostly get partial of their orders.
IMO-- we ain't seen nothin yet---


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm seeing a lot of empty spots in the pharmacy sections of the stores. OTC stuff is getting thin.

Then I go out into the parking lot and see more masks laying there than cigarette butts.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

If this virus is so bad-- why aren't there Bio hazard disposal boxes on every corner and every store exit??


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Tango2X said:


> If this virus is so bad-- why aren't there Bio hazard disposal boxes on every corner and every store exit??


'Cuz none of the rioters will empty them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm seeing a lot of empty spots in the pharmacy sections of the stores. OTC stuff is getting thin.
> 
> Then I go out into the parking lot and see more masks laying there than cigarette butts.


All the OTC medications and most all prescription drugs are made in China.
I was shocked to learn that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tango2X said:


> Went to O'Rielly's auto parts to get some 1/4 in fuel hose, all they had was a 2 ft piece in blister pack.
> Counter guy said they are just not getting things in now. They mostly get partial of their orders.
> IMO-- we ain't seen nothin yet---


It must just be the distribution center that handles your area.
I work part time for O'Reilly, and we are still getting everything.
The way the O'Reilly system works - when something is sold, the computer automatically reorders it from the distribution center. It comes in on the next truck. We get 5 trucks a week.
If we are out of something RIGHT NOW, we can get it for the customer from our mini warehouse in the Big City within two hours. They have little shuttle trucks running all day.

I previously worked for Advance, and O'Reilly has them beat.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/PARACORD-PLA...25760&sprefix=Para+,aps,230&sr=8-4&th=1&psc=1

$50 / 1000 ft only $7 delivery here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Treated lumber is becoming harder to find. Also larger construction lumber. Is out of stock largest 2x10's I could get were 10'. I am not saying you can not get lumber just you may not get what you want.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Treated lumber is becoming harder to find. Also larger construction lumber. Is out of stock largest 2x10's I could get were 10'. I am not saying you can not get lumber just you may not get what you want.


I've got trees and a portable sawmill that will do 15 1/2' lumber. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All the OTC medications and most all prescription drugs are made in China.
> I was shocked to learn that.


1983 Infidels album - B. Dylan

Well, my shoes, they come from Singapore,
My flashlight's from Taiwan,
My tablecloth's from Malaysia,
My belt buckle's from the Amazon.
You know, this shirt I wear comes from the Philippines
And the car I drive is a Chevrolet,
It was put together down in Argentina
By a guy makin' thirty cents a day.

Well, it's sundown on the union
And what's made in the U.S.A.
Sure was a good idea
'Til greed got in the way.

Well, this silk dress is from Hong Kong
And the pearls are from Japan.
Well, the dog collar's from India
And the flower pot's from Pakistan.
All the furniture, it says "Made in Brazil"
Where a woman, she slaved for sure
Bringin' home thirty cents a day to a family of twelve,
You know, that's a lot of money to her.

Well, it's sundown on the union
And what's made in the U.S.A.
Sure was a good idea
'Til greed got in the way.

Well, you know, lots of people complainin' that there is no work.
I say, "Why you say that for
When nothin' you got is U.S.-made?"
They don't make nothin' here no more,
You know, capitalism is above the law.
It say, "It don't count 'less it sells."
When it costs too much to build it at home
You just build it cheaper someplace else.

Well, it's sundown on the union
And what's made in the U.S.A.
Sure was a good idea
'Til greed got in the way.

Well, the job that you used to have,
They give it to somebody down in El Salvador.
The unions are big business, friend,
And they're goin' out like a dinosaur.
Well they used to grow food in Kansas
Now they want to grow it on the moon and eat it raw.
I can see the day coming when even your home garden
Is gonna be against the law.

Well, it's sundown on the union
And what's made in the U.S.A.
Sure was a good idea
'Til greed got in the way.

Democracy don't rule the world,
You'd better get that in your head.
This world is ruled by violence
But I guess that's better left unsaid.
From Broadway to the Milky Way,
That's a lot of territory indeed
And a man's gonna do what he has to do
When he's got a hungry mouth to feed.

Well, it's sundown on the union
And what's made in the U.S.A.
Sure was a good idea
'Til greed got in the way.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> 'Cuz none of the rioters will empty them.


They'd burn them!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Treated lumber is becoming harder to find. Also larger construction lumber. Is out of stock largest 2x10's I could get were 10'. I am not saying you can not get lumber just you may not get what you want.


"Perfect Storm" regarding Treated Lumber shortage of 2020;

Low winter prices in Dec 2019
COVID hits
Housing Starts drop drastically in early part of 2020
Winter Rain and Snow make it difficult to harvest stumpage
Loggers take a hit

Media and Governments over react shutting down production facilities
Meanwhile Big Box and Lumber Yards remain "Essential Business' and stay open
Stimulus Checks go out
Workers are told to stay home and still get pay check
Those workers who are homeowners have the money and time to start home projects
Lumberyards see a Run on treated lumber
Mills are still shutdown but starting to reopen
Loggers who have been laid off are making more in Unemployment Pay vs working so no loggers to be found
Treaters get backlogged but are also told to shutdown for COVID BS
Labor workers at sawmills and treating facilites are still home due to excellent Unemployment checks so productivity is down
Demand continues and Supply never catches up

Government and Media is to blame


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All the OTC medications and most all prescription drugs are made in China.
> I was shocked to learn that.


Environmental laws keep us from extracting rare minerals, slows development of anything in the US. We haven't built a refining plant in 43 years. A new one is finally being built because of Trump and resourceful Americans. https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidb...1977-targets-bakken-shale-crude/#5f9c8c01a9fc

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

stowlin said:


> https://www.amazon.com/PARACORD-PLA...25760&sprefix=Para+,aps,230&sr=8-4&th=1&psc=1
> 
> $50 / 1000 ft only $7 delivery here.


I see they have my preferred color...survival hot pink.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> They'd burn them!!!


YEAH, burn the bastards with their masks on!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> YEAH, burn the bastards with their masks on!!!!!!


A few of them have lit themselves, or each other on fire already. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Went to a local midsized grocery store this morning. This store is ordinarily the local spot to get good quality meats. I checked out their supply and prices and was surprised to find the meat cases completely full of everything at damned near pre-covid prices. Items were only a few cents a pound higher than in December/January. So where is this gigantic meat shortage and soaring prices we were warned about? Yes, there are shortages of certain cleaning supplies and name branded canned goods, but no meat shortages here today. Were we sold a lie yet again by our MSM and corporate overlords?


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

RPD,
I like O'reillys always go there first


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Chiefster23 said:


> Went to a local midsized grocery store this morning. This store is ordinarily the local spot to get good quality meats. I checked out their supply and prices and was surprised to find the meat cases completely full of everything at damned near pre-covid prices. Items were only a few cents a pound higher than in December/January. So where is this gigantic meat shortage and soaring prices we were warned about? Yes, there are shortages of certain cleaning supplies and name branded canned goods, but no meat shortages here today. Were we sold a lie yet again by our MSM and corporate overlords?


I'm still seeing non-well-stocked meat cases here in Washington, both east and west of the Cascades, but I was able to source a quarter steer directly from the rancher with no problem.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm still seeing non-well-stocked meat cases here in Washington, both east and west of the Cascades, but I was able to source a quarter steer directly from the rancher with no problem.


I've been thinking about this. Since I'm retired I am up super early and usually at the store when the doors open. It could be that I am seeing full cases because they have just been restocked. Possibly, they might be empty (with no resupply) by late afternoon. But the prices were still pretty good this morning. I think they would be higher if shortages were still the rule. In any event, I still think things will be going to hell by election day so for damned sure my freezers and shelves will be stocked full by late October

The wife informed me our microwave is 13 years old and not performing so well anymore. I immediately ordered up a replacement as they are still available (for now). I'm now refering to our new lifestyle as "defensive living". I look at everything with an eye towards the future. Will this item last? Is it critical? Can I get repair parts or replacements? Should I be stocking some parts or supplies for this item now because maybe they won't be available later? This philosophy applys to everything now. Vehicles, clothes, food, appliances....... EVERYTHING! This is quite an adjustment. We used to live in a land of plenty but I fear we are going to become like the socialist countries I visited in my travels. Shortages and limited chioces for everything.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

I have been seeing a lot of complaints in my canning groups regarding shortages and price gouging on jars, lids and canners. My local stores are pretty bare with regards to those supplies.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Burger seems to be scarce. But I can find decent roasts at a decent price or even on sale to grind my own. Thank God for vacuum sealing bags.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Chiefster23 said:


> I've been thinking about this. Since I'm retired I am up super early and usually at the store when the doors open. It could be that I am seeing full cases because they have just been restocked. Possibly, they might be empty (with no resupply) by late afternoon. But the prices were still pretty good this morning. I think they would be higher if shortages were still the rule. In any event, I still think things will be going to hell by election day so for damned sure my freezers and shelves will be stocked full by late October
> 
> The wife informed me our microwave is 13 years old and not performing so well anymore. I immediately ordered up a replacement as they are still available (for now). I'm now refering to our new lifestyle as "defensive living". I look at everything with an eye towards the future. Will this item last? Is it critical? Can I get repair parts or replacements? Should I be stocking some parts or supplies for this item now because maybe they won't be available later? This philosophy applys to everything now. Vehicles, clothes, food, appliances....... EVERYTHING! This is quite an adjustment. We used to live in a land of plenty but I fear we are going to become like the socialist countries I visited in my travels. Shortages and limited chioces for everything.


Defensive living, I like it. I need a new range at our eastern Washington place, but it's a 40 inch electric range. That size is just no longer available so if I wanted to replace it, I'd probably need to replace all the base kitchen cabinets and then they wouldn't match the uppers...I couldn't live with that. Then if I replaced the microwave, which is also extra wide, I'd need to replace all the upper cabinets, too. I can't afford that until the time that my range completely craps out on me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## jimmi87 (Nov 18, 2021)

I went looking for stylish xxxtentacion hoodies but due to the high demand of this product this one is not easily available product.


----------

